# Lysos village near Polis?



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone live in or have any info about Lysos village? We will be looking at some property there in a couple of weeks.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Does anyone live in or have any info about Lysos village? We will be looking at some property there in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Many thanks


Its a very traditional village. 
There is a hotel with a restaurant that does sunday lunches which we are told are to die for. Its a very popular haunt with the expats on sunday for lunch.
There is a small shop for everyday thigns and it is about 10-15minutes drive to Polis where there is a Brand new branch of papantonios supermarket.
It is located right on the edge of paphos forest with wonderful views of both the forest and the coast.

Regards Veronica


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Lysos*

Hi Tammy 
I have been spending time around Lysos and am tempted to rent there if i see the Right Place !
I called in MIkes Coffee Bar and he knows a few Places for Sale/Rent !

Good Hunting -Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> Hi Tammy
> I have been spending time around Lysos and am tempted to rent there if i see the Right Place !
> I called in MIkes Coffee Bar and he knows a few Places for Sale/Rent !
> 
> Good Hunting -Mike


Mike this thread is well out of date and no longer relevant.


----------

